# Prayers for Pendergrass policeman killed in the line of duty last night



## sniper13 (Dec 30, 2004)

Last night in Jackson Co. a Pendergrass officer was in pursuit
of a speeding pickup. The truck lost control and flipped. When the officer approached the wrecked truck, shots were exchanged with one scumbag being wounded and the officer
headshot. He left behing a wife and several young children. They all need our prayers.
Thanks,
Sniper13


----------



## HT2 (Dec 30, 2004)

*Snipe....*

Man, that is tough.......

Thoughts and prayers go out to his family.........


----------



## dbodkin (Dec 31, 2004)

Terrible.... Prayers for the family


----------



## dusty (Dec 31, 2004)

Thats bad, prayers to the family


----------



## Georgiaastro (Dec 31, 2004)

Prayers for the family.

Larry


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 31, 2004)

I've been praying for his family and fellow officers.

This certainly gives a young officer's father pause to consider.........


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 31, 2004)

The family will have our prayers.

Scum of the earth will do anything to keep from being caught.

Jim


----------



## woody116 (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## HuntinTom (Jan 1, 2005)

*So Sad to Hear...*

My prayers join the others for the family and friends...


----------



## Toliver (Jan 1, 2005)

One for each officer lost in 2004.  


Officers Down 2004


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 4, 2005)

*man Toliver*

Thanks and no thanks for that link.I spent a couple of hours on there,how tragic.Time to pray for all of them..................


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## Paymaster (Jan 4, 2005)

My Prayers are added to the others.  May God watch over his family.


----------



## vince (Jan 5, 2005)

*Thanks guys*

My prayers go out to the family also.
Being a LE officer it makes me feel good to see members of this great board post their regets about matters like this.

                                                        Thanks,
                                                         Sgt. Vince Alewine
                                                        Waynesboro Police Dept.


----------



## TurkeyProof (Jan 16, 2005)

*I"ll pray for them.*

I"ll pray for them.


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Jan 21, 2005)

I will pray for both victim and felon.  Sad state of affairs today.

MBD


----------

